
Exploring AirBnb Data in Boston - jastr
https://medium.com/@vql/13-boats-and-a-castle-airbnb-in-boston-1dad9a92039a
======
jastr
Developer/Author here - I built a data analysis tool (it's like IPython
notebook minus the Python!). This is my first published analysis using the
tool.

Short demo video
[https://getvql.com/demos/boston_airbnb_reviews.html](https://getvql.com/demos/boston_airbnb_reviews.html)

~~~
minimaxir
If you made this as advertising for your tool, you may want to show that it
can do more than simple column charts.

And from a product standpoint, "Ipython without the Python" is _Excel_ , which
your video corroborates.

~~~
jastr
I'm working on some analysis showing more of the functionality.

It's like Excel connected to your Postgres! A common use case though is for
people to use VQL to filter/aggregate the data and then export to Excel.

